# Wert Asagi



## robert37 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Kann man ungefär sagen was der Asagi hier für einen Wert hat .

Er ist ca 60cm ich hab ihn seit ca 4 Jahren

Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Robert,

sehr schwierige Frage... Aber vermutlich nicht allzu viel. Würde mal 1 bis 2 Euronen pro cm sagen. Eine Schönheit ist er *objektiv* betrachtet nicht. Das Rot kommt auf dem Rücken durch, der Kopf ist "dreckig" und die Körperform ist nicht überragend. Zudem finde ich ihn für sein Alter etwas dünn.

Aber entscheidend ist dein *subjektiver* Eindruck. Ich habe Fische, da könnte mir jemand 2000 Euro bieten und ich würde sie nicht verkaufen, wollte ich sie allerdings los werden, könnte es sein, dass ich keine 200 Euro dafür bekommen. 

Wie immer liegt es im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## robert37 (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Holger
Ich will ihn eigentlich auch gar nicht verkaufen ,er verändert sich nur langsam etwas darum interessiert mich das mal


----------



## robert37 (5. Juni 2016)

Wir sieben gerade etwas aus wollten ein paar verkaufen und mal ein paar neue kaufen
Jetzt überlegen wir welche weichen sollten 

Hab da noch welche die sehr groß sind ca 70 cm aber für uns nicht mehr die schönsten sondern nur groß


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Würde auch sagen , wenn du einen Euro pro cm bekommst ist es gut .
Bei deinem Asagi würd ich aber eher weniger sagen .


----------



## robert37 (5. Juni 2016)

dann lass ich ihn weiter bei mir schwimmen macht sich ja eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2016)

Hi,
während es kein schlampiger Koi ist, brauchst du in der Regel wenn du mehr für einen Koi kriegen willst einen Beleg, dass der Fisch von nem namenhaften japanischen Züchter kommt.

Davon abgesehen, rein bewertungstechnisch ist er leider etwas mager für seine Größe, die Färbung im Rücken ist negativ zu sehen und die schwarzen Flecken am Kopf sind auch nicht zu toll.
So wie er jetzt ist würde ich einen Wert (auf ebaykleinanzeigen z.b.) zwischen 150-300€ ansetzen. Dafür würdest ihn je nach Region innerhalb eines Monats schon loswerden.

Allerdings schaut der aus, als könnt der noch gut weiter wachsen, denk der kann schon die 80 knacken. Dann is er leicht das doppelte "wert".


----------



## koiteich1 (5. Juni 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Allerdings schaut der aus, als könnt der noch gut weiter wachsen, denk der kann schon die 80 knacken. Dann is er leicht das doppelte "wert".


Ich weis nicht warum die meisten immer denken das Große Koi immer viel Wert sein sollen.
Sorry der Asagi ist nun mal keine Schönheit und er ist auch nicht das doppelte wert wenn er 80cm hat.

Selbst Koi mit einer Card von Nahmhaften Züchtern können als Tosai mit 45cm 2000€ kosten und nach 4-5 Jahren mit 70cm keine 200€ mehr wert sein.



LotP schrieb:


> So wie er jetzt ist würde ich einen Wert (auf ebaykleinanzeigen z.b.) zwischen 150-300€ ansetzen



Selbst bei E-Kleinanzeigen würde ich da einen realistischen Preis von max. 80-100€ sehen.


----------



## dizzzi (5. Juni 2016)

In eBay reinsetzen. Dann findest du heraus was die Leute bereit sind für den Fisch auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## muh.gp (5. Juni 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Allerdings schaut der aus, als könnt der noch gut weiter wachsen, denk der kann schon die 80 knacken. Dann is er leicht das doppelte "wert".



Ich finde das ist eine sehr mutige Einschätzung. Nicht alle Koi wachsen auf 80 cm. Kopf zu kurz, Body zu schmal, Schwanzansatz zu dünn, ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber der Weg in die 80 ist weit. Vermutlich zu weit...

Die Preissetzung mit 150 bis 300 halte ich ebenfalls für sehr optimistisch an, der Zeitraum von einem Monat ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## koiteich1 (5. Juni 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> In eBay reinsetzen. Dann findest du heraus was die Leute bereit sind für den Fisch auf den Tisch zu legen.



Hat sich hiermit erledigt:


robert37 schrieb:


> dann lass ich ihn weiter bei mir schwimmen macht sich ja eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2016)

Sage auch gar nicht, dass der dann unbedingt ein super Schnäppchen wäre. Und Leute - wie hier im Forum - welche sich wirklich viel mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen suchen auch was anderes bzw. bieten weniger für so einen Fisch.

Aber hab die letzten Jahre schon immer wieder Fische in den Kleinanzeigen angeboten und dort bekommt man schon recht gute Preise. Mit sicherheit einiges mehr als man jetzt in nem Forum verlangen kann.


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Ich denke ich sollte auch die Koi die meinen Teich dieses Jahr verlassen in EBÄÄÄY reinsetzen , wenn da soeinfach ist Geld zuverdienen .
Wie heißt es so schön " jeden tag steht einer auf " ...


P.S. Mein Jumbo Tosai __ Goldfisch ist auch weg ....


----------

